# Walkers Glen



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Crim is allways yaking about tracks......does he have one?

Short answer?

Yes

Is it done yet?

er....no...

But I'm ready to document my work so I started a thread (heads up to Scaf)

Sorry...no pics yet...(still hunting for the cord)

But here is the basic Idea...

Table size is 5 x 18...current layout in use..running 10.5 with a stock SG+ on stock tires...










I'm pretty sure this is what I will make perminent..

I have one more variation I want to try out...but it puts more curves in the center of the table...and one of the goals was to minimize marshaling in front of the drivers as much as possible...(driver stations along bottom of track )

Some other goals were to have three long straights... some sweepers.... some banks (outer loop) and a hairpin (missing piece)...

Tossed in a few 6" curves just for good measure...(keeps the fast guys honest)..

Nearest I can figure...Track is just over a hundred feet in length...

We race Storm and G3 super stocks...

Thanks Guys for keeping me going....I'm looking to have my track sanctioned for next season...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

2008 is turning out to be the year of the tracks. Can't wait to see how they all loo this summer.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That looks like a very challenging course to race on, and the hairpin... ouch! Those big square 90 degree corners on the ends always give me fits.

You'll need a healthy, well rested, and alert marshal on the left side around the hairpin and noodles. That dude is going to get a major workout. The two bus stop turns in the middle of the table are going to give the marshals plenty of stretching exercises on a 5 foot wide table. Avoid putting big gut guys in the back, could lead to serious seismic activity that affects major portions of the circuit.

Now I understand why your talking 10+ second laps.

Cool stuff.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Crimmy...*

I am by far not nearly qualified to comment on how all brands of cars make it through a 3 inch hairpin (I only run tjets), but I would test this piece to see if you like it. Others have expressed problems with certain types of cars. I myself know that both AFX and Xtracs had a real tough time through it (many...many stalls!!!!). Live with one for a while. Matter of fact, PM me your address and I'll send you one to keep. I have divested myself of the hairpin. One of my former layouts had 5 on it. Fine for every tjet I ever ran on it and FUN... But then again I only run tjets..... I like your design a lot... just the one reservation about the hairpin. 


BTW: Why wait til next season?....By the powers invested by me I do hereby solemnly sanction your track. So sayest me on this day and on all days to come. ..... _there ya go all set now !!!!!_

ND


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Crim, I second Nuthers motion to sanction.

As AFX Too pointed out the blunt 90's with the blip straight looks like certain death to my retarded trigger finger. Great use of the available table space. I have always liked the effect of stacked front chutes. 

Plenty of room to stretch your legs, and as you said, the right amount of fiddle to keep the lead fingers in line. While I have space limitations at this time, I love to ride along on all the tremendous track building threads. Looking forward to your progress updates. May you find your patch cord soon!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice layout Crimnick! That's alot of track.

I was wondering: Although having drivers stations along bottom edge appears to be best place, especially for marshalling from other side, I wonder if you could get faster laps if you were standing on the other side of the table. I think having fast straights under your nose are not as easy to maximize speed as compared to them being a few feet away. Also tougher on your neck with the faster cars.

But having said that, I am probably doing the same thing on my track: Drivers stations along the side of the table that has the long straight.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Gentlemen...I appreciate the points you bring up...but even turbo's can handle the hairpin with no problem...the tyco wide pan under Fastlaps christmass vette can handle it...

My pancake motors are shelf queens now...I buy em for the bodies...

The hair pin requires just the right touch...to slow...you stop...too fast...you deslot...

Two of the club tracks have hairpins....a few tracks are almost all 6 " radius inners..and two tracks make use of the Tomy chicane in the layout...

The secret to racing with silly sponges on this piece of track is well scrubbed tires...new tires will hang up and flip the car...(not a problem at all with stock SG+ /Turbo/ SRT with stock tires)

I predict lap time in the sub 7's running super stockers....maybe even sub 6's...we run rossburg raceway's 114 feet in the low 6's and the twin ring trilby 75" in the mid 4's...

I'll take you through a lap....










The start/finish is on the inner (center) straight...just below the bridge...

Direction is counter clockwise...

First curve is a 9"/12"....taking you uphill on the bridge run...

This rolls from 9"/12" to 15"/18" to 15"/18" back to 9"/12" for the downhill run...

This is really a place where you can hot foot it with the proper rythim...

At the bottom of the hill is a left hand 9"/12 carosel into the bustop...also 9"/12"...

You can really carry your speed and let the curve slow you down....then hard off the power for the 6"/9" dogleg under the bridge...

After you tippytoe around under the bridge....you open up on the back straight...heading counter clockwise again...

The outer loop is all 9"/12" high banks....you can litteraly full throttle around the outerloop and just blib the throttle before you hit the banks...

This takes you into the hard breaking decreasing radius curve that then opens up into the infield 15"/18" sweeper that sets you up for the straight run back down the table into the "mosh pit".....

Again..this section can be ran very fast once you find the rythim...

At the end of the straight now we enter a speed scrubbing chicane and roll through the hairpin...

As you exit the hairpin you can slowly accererate as you roll though the horseshoe, pick up speed in the short chute....and hammer down the center straight across the start/finish...

The track is really fast...I have a variety of different radius curves and a couple of places to keep on your toes...

I'm actually worried that the track is TOO easy...

Lets just say when I started racing with these guys....I got shoved into the deep end of the pool...

I'll know more when I get wired up...I wont run my racers on wall warts (again)...they no like it so much...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I dunno Crimnick - less then 6 second laps? That's a lot of track, and it would be shame to cover all that ground in under 6 secs. Make 'em think about every corner, and drop the voltage until a 9 sec lap is the time to beat.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Scafremon said:


> I dunno Crimnick - less then 6 second laps? That's a lot of track, and it would be shame to cover all that ground in under 6 secs. Make 'em think about every corner, and drop the voltage until a 9 sec lap is the time to beat.


LOL...no can do...17 to 19 volts, at all points of the track, at all times, under all conditions...

It's a rule: Section B: tracks and controllers/Subsection 3

I went and checked the race reports....rossburg is 114 ft....Don qualified with a 5.87...

And these are only Superstock lightbenders.....you should see the Restricted opens and mods run...

Personally...I'm plenty happy running SS class rather than the faster (more expensive) cars anyways...

Set up is key to getting these cars up to these lap times....well..and the right finger touch..

Picture a super g+ with just a little more guts and top end....and handles a WHOLE lot better...

Went and got my table framing lumber today...hoping to get to it this week...still need to make my cardboard tracings and lable and take down the track...

And I need to go through all my straights again and pair up the curved ones as well...

No cable yet but I found the camera for documentation....

My build is a little unique, in that I have to use my pool table/slash wifes fabric cutting table (5'x8')as part of the base without molesting it...the whole thing needs to be assembled in such a manner so it can be easily dissasembled on short notice without requiring the total destruction of the layout...

So.. much of the construction will be modular rather than fully built like a train layout...More like a big wargaming table...

This also means no landscaping on this layout....which is fine for two reasons...the track will be raced on...and I dont have the extra dough to put into landscaping...  

I'll be shooting for something in between a bare table and a detailed layout..I have a few tricks up my sleeve that are unique to what I've ever seen on anyone's track...should end up looking pretty cool...be easy to clean...and stand up to the wear and tear of regular racing...

Hint: I'm not only an electrician...I've been doing upolstery for 20 years...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*Pics at last...*

From the pool table end:









Bridge section/ bustop section










Mosh Pit and Horseshoe:










Sweeper and west high banks:










There...now my cyber stalker can get a "visual"...  

*waves at AMSRA* :wave:

J/K...as soon as I get an answer from Mr lifelike I'll get some wiring done for testing...

Now to get on to the templates so I can tear down and get busy!

:woohoo:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I've been doing upolstery for 20 years


I've thought about doing a "faux scenic'd race track" that can handle the abuses of high speed cars and half blind turn marshals. You could achieve a very nice 3D look by using a quality med/high density upholstery foam attached to the table and sculpt it into nice smooth elevation changes. Then overlay the foam with a rugged but flexible vinyl (or leather if you are flush with cash) cloth upholstery material that conforms tightly to the foam. You would then combine different shades of the upholstery material to create shading that simulates grassy or earthy areas. Running the upholstery up the sides, then topping off the top of the track walls with a nice oak molding would be the absolute bomb. 

I've also thought that you could use sculpted Styrofoam attached to the table that has pinholes in it and use a vacuum from underneath to perfectly conform the upholstery material to the Styrofoam. A slow drying adhesive would be applied to the foam to hold the material in place.

I'm thinking that some of the same techniques used to build quality billiard tables could be used to achieve the results I'm looking for.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow that's a lot of track! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

That track looks like a blast Crimnick :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> I've thought about doing a "faux scenic'd race track" that can handle the abuses of high speed cars and half blind turn marshals. You could achieve a very nice 3D look by using a quality med/high density upholstery foam attached to the table and sculpt it into nice smooth elevation changes. Then overlay the foam with a rugged but flexible vinyl (or leather if you are flush with cash) cloth upholstery material that conforms tightly to the foam. You would then combine different shades of the upholstery material to create shading that simulates grassy or earthy areas. Running the upholstery up the sides, then topping off the top of the track walls with a nice oak molding would be the absolute bomb.
> 
> I've also thought that you could use sculpted Styrofoam attached to the table that has pinholes in it and use a vacuum from underneath to perfectly conform the upholstery material to the Styrofoam. A slow drying adhesive would be applied to the foam to hold the material in place.
> 
> I'm thinking that some of the same techniques used to build quality billiard tables could be used to achieve the results I'm looking for.


Drop me a note "Too".

In the 90's I moonlighted for Crain industires, a foam extruder. Full access to the scrap bin! I fully landscaped 3 4x8 interconnecting modules for my Marklin trains.

The topography was stupendous. The advantages were vast and the draw backs few. Although I've used hard shell , shoft shell and other forms of zip texturing I will never go back after the foam rubber experiment.

Unfortunately I only have a few nibblets left for show and tell and all pictures are with my ex somewheres in Tx. The entire layout was disemboweled and the foam was tossed in the great move of '97. Priorities and all such. 

I've got tricks and methods o-plenty for cutting, bonding, sculpting and coloring. After the rigors of plaster, white glue and every other kind of schlock you can imagine, I'll never go back. Tearing by hand, using the silly arse reciprocating Popiel turkey cutting knife, or a sharp box cutter is all you'll need. 

The techniques are childs play. The material contours like magic! With a bit of practice seamless bonding is easily accomplished. It can be colored and left alone giving an unusually natural pixalated quality and can be flocked, tinted, or textured in a gazillion ways...want a ditch some were? tear it in! Color it and blend the edges...takes minutes! Want an out cropping of rock...Tear one out of bulk, bomb can the cravasses and low areas with black then brush the remainder with a grey or brown latex wash. Install blue glove to hand and wipe to blend/soften edges. Automatically highlights the high points leaving the low areas murky and dark in a very smeary naturally shadowed way. Very Disneyesque where scenery magically appears with the stroke of a brush.

I blew my mind when I found the tricks I laughed like a lunatic for months. Picture a derailed at speed, solid zinc diecast Loco running amok through conventional scenery...the aftermath was ALWAYS catostrophic. The foam was trully a godsend! I could go on for pages and pages on this topic.

Truthfully the idea was stolen from a Kalambach landscaping book for RR.
They did a very laborious outcropping of rock near a trestle. I took one look at it and said I got miles of that stuff and the rest is history. The new tricks came with each new dilemma encountered

My current slammed against the wall dogleg flat track wont allow for much topographical chicanery and I havent been overly inspired to scape squat.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> ...and I havent been overly inspired to scape squat.


What do you need for inspiration? Tell me, and I will UPS it to you (federal laws permitting).

I want to learn about what you are talking about here. I'm working on a landscaped track, and am confused about what method to use. What you describe sounds promising!

edit: just saw the new thread you started.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx Scaf,

If you could send a larger slot cave that would be great. Probably have to go DHL or Airborne Express. UPS is always sniveling about oversize this or that. LOL.

I'm sooooo envious of guyz who have the space to indulge all the gorgeous setups with stacked straightaways,wide radius sweepers, long elevations, and the room to create ascending and descending radii on turn exits or entrances...boo hoo!

I was already well into hijacking Crim's thread before I realized my tresspass...so I picked things back up on a new string. My apologies Crim.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

LOL...No Problem Bill....  

Lord knows I have never highjacked a thread...


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Boy does that bring back some memories. The first time that I ever raced on a track that wasn't on the floor was at a friends house where he had hijacked the family pool table and ping pong table.

The mosh pit doesn't look all that intimidating to me, but then again I know a corner when I see one, unlike someone I know.

Lets git 'er done and race on it this year (hear sound of whip cracking). :freak:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bah...a corner is just a straightaway that changes direction


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

So Crimnick....

I got to ask:

With the big race coming up in a couple weeks - are you still using VHS tapes as bridge supports? 

Serisouly though, just pimping you for an update on Walkers Glen.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Well...I was schedualed for the 6th....but I just found out yesterday from the wife that we have an appointment on the 5th at the shriner hospital in Erie PA (my daughter has juvenile rheumatoid arthritis)...so I pretty much mucked up the last part of the racing schedual...

As for the track?

Total tear down...:freak:

But...

I'm pretty much ready for the entire build...I wouldnt say it's impossible.....yet...

Yes I will take some pictures in my mad rush...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Table is up in one evening.... 5x18...(5x8 with a 5x10 extension) snapped a couple pics...

Nothing fancy...but I can climb on it....and it will bust down in a couple hours if need be...

Still not impossible for the race...Found out today that we arent going all the way to Erie...just near cleveland...

School tommorrow night....more wed...pics when I find the damn cable again....*snicker*

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mass trackage Crim....*

Damn that's a lot of fun tabled there Crim. Very impressive WTG. nd


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ok....here's a couple frame and table pics:



















And...I got a few more items taken care of...





















I figured there would be no point in trying to finish the track in time if my critical systems wouldnt work....so....

Main, control station, and branch wiring done, tested...#10 mains, #14 branch, #16 taps (will install drop taps when track is laid)

Main track control interface installed, tested...

PC timing installed ,tested and functional (just need to fix one broken reciever)...

Next item will be to lay the foam foundations for elevations, overlay the 1/4" ground base, install the 1/4" roadbed on top...

Then on to the track installation...

All in all...a good week...:thumbsup:

I figure I have a week to a week and a half to get everything built and running...and a couple days to finish the appearance a bit...

It helps having everything pretty much all figured out....knowing what I needed...and how to put it together...and what kind of performance I can expect to get out of it.......and I couldnt have been ready to go without this forum and everyone here...

Thank you everyone!

STILL not impossible...

P.S......no...I dont know why the date is wrong on the camera *shrug*...it's the kids...


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

It better not be impossible. The schedule is always etched in stone. You missed practice the last two weeks--better have been working on the track. Lets go. Lets go. 

Progress report?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Things are going well...I'm almost on schedual even...

Finished foam tonight....most of the overlay is done...Track is schedualed to start going down tommorrow...

Still need to make sure my printer works..

Fix the IR reciever (Dan thinks the radioshack one will work if my spares arent here by tues)

Install the timing bridge...

Do the drop tabs to the allready installed wiring...

Put the side boards on.....hook up drivers stations...

Still alot to do...but alot is allready done too...

I'm hoping to have practice and sanction of track Wed the 2nd...we shall see how it goes...I might have to bump it back or just open early sunday...

I'll know more by beths on sunday...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Overlayment is complete...track installation has begun...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*Walkers glen Picture dump...*

Took a minute to show the progress...



Foam work:








Track lay out:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Just ran first laps on blue...:woohoo:


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Sleep is highly over rated. Nobody cares about blue lane. How about green? Green is my favorite lane.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

amsra said:


> Sleep is highly over rated. Nobody cares about blue lane. How about green? Green is my favorite lane.


Sleep.......ah......*yawn*...

Alrighty then....

BTW..running mid 8's

I'll try the other lanes tommorrow...

Still more to do....busy bee!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WTG Crim....*

Looks great. Your moving right along. Making look bad!!!! nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looking good, Crim!:thumbsup:
(I am so jealous! LOL)


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Taps done, IR set up done, lanes marked...:thumbsup:

have some more pics...

All that's left is sideboards , drivers stations , and trim out, printer drivers and print test...

Oh and clean up my mess in the basement

Practice friday after 7pm?

Track opens for pactice early on sunday...3pm.....normal start time...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your progress sounds promising, Crim!

Toledo Ohio....now how far is that from Saint Paul MN........If I leave friday, straight after work, only stopping for gasoline and a wizzle......Hmmmmm....

Lets see some more pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll get the word out about practice times. So far, Vegas has you as a 2 to 1 favorite to be sleeping during the race.

One question that everyone has been asking,

_"Will the track owner be waiting at the back door with a frying pan to whollop everyone as they come in?"_

Great job getting this done.

Send me an e-mail with your address, so I can get directions to everyone.

Oh yeah--St Paul to Toledo--as I recall about 13 hours.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Hey Crim,

Where did you get the wire? What Ga.? It looks like a jacketed 3-conductor cable. Very neat and clean. I've seen thermostat hook-up wire, but it looks too small to wire a track.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Being an electrician came in handy...

The main feeders from the power supply to the terminal blocks is #10 Stranded...

The branch wire to the controller stations is #14 solid....I used 3 wire non-metalic cable aka...14-3 romex....I needed three colored wires...it seemed natural...

The branch wiring to the power taps is #14 solid...I used fire alarm cable...

The wire for the drop taps is #18 solid (ballast wire) or #16 solid on the long set where I couldnt drill...

5 sets of taps ... blamo tap sytem...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

All NEC compliant no doubt!

:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Crimnick, best of luck with the inaugural race on your new speedway. You guys have an awesome program going on and I'm sure the christening run will memorable for you and your buds.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Great job on the track. i did get a couple of laps under 8 secs. on Friday. But-hey-I'm only third in points. We'll see what happens when the big boys get out there on Sunday. 

I may be looking to add axle retainers for next year. Go fast--crash hard.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Well...things went pretty well for the first race, aside from a few slight glitches...

From full tear down to a sanctioned points race, in just over two weeks....

Kids...dont try this at home...:freak:


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought the track was terrific. Anytime I can beat someone on their own pool table (literally) I'm happy. When everything was working perfectly--everything was good. You have to expect a few snafus on your first voyage.

Next year, this will be a can't miss on the schedule. I really liked the chili until I found out you made it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow Crim!

Based on the way amsra has been bustin' your balls during the build, I think that last post speaks volumes as to a successful event. :thumbsup: Course, he did get a couple digs in, but hey...what are friends for!

So...spill your guts on the snafus. You know we learn as much (if not more)from others' mistakes as compared to their successes. 

Tell me it wasn't electrical.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

LOL....ok ok...I'll spill the bugs...

The track wasnt 100% screwed down and I didnt glue the high banks together....the led to several track calls for loose track joints...

I chose to paint the lane markers along the slot edges....while I really like the look....this allowed paint to get into the slot in some spots...so I spent time cleaning the slots that I would have spent screwing down track...

Printer is old and doesnt grab paper each time...

I didnt have all the retaining walls up yet...this added time to a few marshals to get a car that should have stayed closer to the section where they desloted...(altough I'm pretty sure I was the only one who left the table....twice)

rather minor issues...and mostly a result of the rush build ...

All will be rectified long before the next race...

What went right?...lots more...

The timing system worked flawlessly.....

Track power is good around the track...but I will do at least one more set of power taps...on the back straight onto the high banks..

The guys like the track layout...once you get the rhythm...it's a VERY fast track....steve holds current track record of 6.633 on Red...

The track is NOT too easy...or painfully too hard.....to run fast consistanly you must tippy toe though a couple sections each lap...this means there is more than one set up that will work on my track well...

There is no really sucky lane...I was able to run the blue gutter lane within a tenth of steve on green...

The highest compliment..charlie liked the mosh pit....he commented that each lane has a different entrance and exit speed...since the outlanes squeeze as well as the hair pin...this amounts to a four lane sqeeze....braking passes through this section are risky... as they should be...the exit though the horseshoe is also tricky...correct exit speed is critical to a fast lap....

My basis for the major design feature was justifed....two marshals can cover the table from the opposite side with ease and use sticks for the long reaches...this keeps the driver side views clear of marshal body blockage just when your are entering a tricky section...

I make GREAT chili...(steve liked it when he thought my wife made it)

The wife deserves mush credit for letting me spend so much time on the rush build....I wouldnt have even tried it if she hadnt spurred me on...

I am proud to add Walker's Glen to the AMSRA club track rotation.

With just one race left...I'm Allready looking forward to next season...:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Marshaling sticks... oh yeah, now we're talkin'. Congrats on the new track, now you can get to work on the scenery and lights.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Thanks bud!

I finally had some time tonight to simply fart around on my track *giggle*...MY track...still not used to saying that seriously...compared to my temp set up.....(two chairs and a piece of paneling do not a slot car table make)...

I was able to hustle a 6.70 on blue....(4 tenths off steves 6.3 lap on red)...
a 6.58 on red
a 6.78 on green
a 6.97 on yellow

That really pleases me...(this is with nasty tires that I hope last just one more race...the trailer is barren..no spare tires for the ending season race..)

I was more concerned with roughly equal lap times vs equal lane lengths...

And I can see these time being knocked down farther as the track is groomed further and people get used to running it...

Steve and I are 3rd and 4th in the season points respectively...our two top guns both missed the race sunday...

I think the best proof of design concept is the one lap separation in the main finish...154 to 153.....in other words...there is more weight to driving than lane selection... 

Yellow has the inside of the hair pin...but the outside of the high banks (from the driver stations and the outside of the bridge curves and bus stop...

Green in the second lane in..and the second lane out in the hairpin..

Red is the third lane in...and the third lane out of the hair pin...

Blue is the inside lane on the high banks , bridge and bus stop...but the outside lane though the hair pin and horseshoe...

Did I say I was happy with the layout?:woohoo:

Graduation from a farting around slot track to a sanctioned racing venue was worth all the hard work...and trust me...I'm a lazy bastard...if I can build it...you can too...

Plus now that I have the first race out of the way , I can fine tune and groom the track joints, add a set of taps, and trim out the barriers and scenery....

With pictures even...

Words cannot express the gratitude of being re-united with a childhood love long lost....only now to be taken to even new hights...

I've allways wanted to race....something....anything...and at this stage in my life...this is the perfect venue...cant afford to beat my classic car to death on the drag strip....to old to race dirt bikes anymore...missed the boat on road racing in my twenties when I could still flog a KZ550 around the track...(no serious sponsor or family raced)....street racing is for idiots....so I got slots...

and I can live with that with a big cheesy grin.....

My evil plan is to run some family events during the off season and sucker...er....recruit a couple brother in laws into racing...

I need a set of four iroc storms plus all my supplies and rebuilds for next season...oh...and some parma controllers.....*rubs hands*....yes...yes...

My precious...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Still waiting on more pics, Crim! How are the details that you mentioned coming along?
Any headway? Have ya stopped running on that monster long enough to give it the tweaks that you described? C'mon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*My thoughts exactly*



Crimnick said:


> ...BIG snip....
> 
> Words cannot express the gratitude of being re-united with a childhood love long lost....only now to be taken to even new hights...lil snip.
> 
> ...


I think ya did real well expressing the thought right there Crim.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Still waiting on more pics, Crim! How are the details that you mentiond coming along?
> Any headway? Have ya stopped running on that monster long enough to give it the tweaks that you described? C'mon! :thumbsup:


Sigh...yeah...now I even have to deal with orange barrels in my own basement...



Getting alot of complaints from traffic...seems the state boys set up a speed trap in the construction zone...



And of course it's saturday...so these clowns are on overtime...



:wave:


----------

